# This is Axé



## AudioBrewers (Oct 22, 2021)

This is Axé!
​

We are so proud to present to you our largest project to date: Axé.

Axé (pronounced ash-eh) brings Epic Music and Latin American instruments together for the first time. Our aim was to sample a massive ensemble of powerful drums in a wet hall to create a massive-sounding ensemble that will bring composers a new take on what Epic Soundtracks can be.

With 81 Instruments in total, divided in 5 categories (17 Low Surdos, 17 High Surdos, 17 Dobras, 15 Caixas and 15 Repiques), Axé delivers a complete set of percussion that can fit perfectly in any large-size Epic composition.

Axé comes with 12 Mix Perspectives, aimed to offer composers a wide amount of choices that can adapt to any need. From 4 independent Mono Spot mixes for a localised feeling, all the way to 4 Stereo mixes (Close, Mid, Far and Balanced) and even 4 Immersive Mixes (180-degrees, 360-degrees, 360-degrees with Presence and Front) natively compatible with any speaker-array.

Axé also includes Sound Design Percussion Kits as well as Tonal Articulations, and finally, we also developed a Smart Sequencer that will help you generate musically-coherent rhythms with one click.

Demos in Immersive Format (Ambisonics):


Demos in Stereo:


Walkthrough


Introducing our Smart Sequencer:1-click Rhythmic Patterns Generator, with Drag and Drop support (Axé -> DAW or MIDI -> Axé)



Axé is in intro price through 20 December, and runs in Kontakt Full 6.2.1+

Available at https://www.audiobrewers.com

​


----------



## Geoff Moore (Oct 22, 2021)

N


----------



## AudioBrewers (Oct 22, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> N


far


----------



## RonOrchComp (Oct 22, 2021)

Ooh - looks like someone took a page out of the SFA playbook. I like it!

Looking forward to seeing what this is.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 22, 2021)

é, eh? eh eh... Oké.


----------



## Denkii (Oct 22, 2021)

The ultimate québécois library.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Oct 22, 2021)

Denkii said:


> The ultimate québécois library.


far 😂


----------



## Denkii (Oct 22, 2021)

Gives me Lorn vibes...I am interested.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 22, 2021)

Denkii said:


> The ultimate québécois library.


Touch_é... 
But I'm sure we won't guess what it is, but could be creepy...


----------



## AudioBrewers (Oct 22, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Touch_é...
> But I'm sure we won't guess what it is, but could be creepy...


Not creepy! 😉


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 22, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> Not creepy! 😉


We just en-choir, so far we haven't had wind of anything, but the clickbait-ish mysteré is pulling on strings. Will the intro pricing beat us into submission? Further hammering the point home - whatever it is you're blowing the horn about, it's coming soon... so bassically, we organ-a wait and see...


----------



## Simeon (Oct 22, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> N


Beat me to it!


----------



## rottoy (Oct 22, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> far


out


----------



## Brasart (Oct 22, 2021)

Et cé parti!


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 24, 2021)

Tabarnac de grenouille, what could it be?


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 24, 2021)

Kevin Fortin said:


> Tabarnac de grenouille, what could it be?


J'ai pas d'esti d'idée! :O


----------



## jules (Oct 24, 2021)

The N sequel finally !


----------



## AudioBrewers (Oct 24, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> We just en-choir, so far we haven't had wind of anything, but the clickbait-ish mysteré is pulling on strings. Will the intro pricing beat us into submission? Further hammering the point home - whatever it is you're blowing the horn about, it's coming soon... so bassically, we organ-a wait and see...


You certainly covered 99% of the spectrum there 😂


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 24, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> You certainly covered 99% of the spectrum there 😂


I aim to please!


----------



## widescreen (Oct 27, 2021)

Are these the long awaited french supplement stops to O?


----------



## AudioBrewers (Oct 27, 2021)

​

Updated


----------



## robcs (Oct 27, 2021)

Xé! A collection of traditional Valencian folk instruments for mocking up Jotas  Castanets, guitar, bandurria, dulzaina, and lute?


----------



## AudioBrewers (Oct 27, 2021)

robcs said:


> Xé! A collection of traditional Valencian folk instruments for mocking up Jotas  Castanets, guitar, bandurria, dulzaina, and lute?


Wow, I like where you took it!... It's much bigger though... 81-instruments-in-total big.


----------



## Germain B (Oct 27, 2021)

Xénophonia ?


----------



## Geoff Moore (Oct 27, 2021)

Querequexé?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 27, 2021)

Germain B said:


> Xénophonia ?


If you look at the video in reduced speed, you'll see the letter "xé" flash by on the right side of the screen, implying the letters are at the end of the name.

The "pillars" in the video seem to be placed in 5 circles. There's probably 81 in total 

Still no clue what it'll be 😄


----------



## artomatic (Oct 27, 2021)

Another choir library!


----------



## Germain B (Oct 27, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> If you look at the video in reduced speed, you'll see the letter "xé" flash by on the right side of the screen, implying the letters are at the end of the name.


Good catch. Then I go for Nophoniaxé.


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 27, 2021)

Germain B said:


> Xénophonia ?


Xénophobia would be more topical...


----------



## widescreen (Oct 27, 2021)

Elexé?
Euxénico?
Patoxénico?
Quincuaxésimo?

Xé Guevara? 😋


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## AudioBrewers (Oct 28, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> If you look at the video in reduced speed, you'll see the letter "xé" flash by on the right side of the screen, implying the letters are at the end of the name.


This is 100% accurate, sir.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Oct 28, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Elexé?
> Euxénico?
> Patoxénico?
> Quincuaxésimo?
> ...


Let's keep 1 guess per post , none of those are, though!


----------



## AudioBrewers (Oct 28, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> Querequexé?


You are somewhat in "warm territory", not necessarily because of the instrument...


----------



## Geoff Moore (Oct 28, 2021)

Afoxé?


----------



## Mikro93 (Oct 28, 2021)

I would love for it to be "Surtaxé" (which means charging a premium), but I'm not even sure the name we're looking for is in French 

My choice would be Décomplexé!

PS:
Alejandro, if you read this: we have been chatting a while ago, when I demo'ed Salsa Vol.3 for 8Dio! Great to see you're up to exciting stuff


----------



## AudioBrewers (Oct 28, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> Afoxé?


 still warm-ish, but not warmer... The comment remains the same 



Mikro93 said:


> Alejandro, if you read this: we have been chatting a while ago, when I demo'ed Salsa Vol.3 for 8Dio! Great to see you're up to exciting stuff


Oh wow! Of course I remember you! Thank you so much for your comments 🎵🎵🎵🎵


----------



## theodorech (Nov 1, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> You are somewhat in "warm territory", not necessarily because of the instrument...


is it because of the language though?


----------



## AudioBrewers (Nov 1, 2021)

theodorech said:


> is it because of the language though?


Exactly!🔥🔥🔥

Another hint... it's a three-letter word 😱


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 1, 2021)

Axé!


----------



## AudioBrewers (Nov 1, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> Axé!


Send us an email to [email protected] and receive your free copy on launch day (Wednesday)!


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 1, 2021)

@Geoff Moore Congrats! 



AudioBrewers said:


> coming next week!


Look at that, next week is already this week!


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 1, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> Send us an email to [email protected] and receive your free copy on launch day (Wednesday)!



Whaaaa?!! You absolute beauties, thank you! <3

See, this is why I check VI Control 200 times a day


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 1, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> Whaaaa?!! You absolute beauties, thank you! <3
> 
> See, this is why I check VI Control 200 times a day


Haha, that's awesome. Congratulations @Geoff Moore


----------



## Adam Hooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> Whaaaa?!! You absolute beauties, thank you! <3
> 
> See, this is why I check VI Control 200 times a day


That's pretty good! Congratulations!


----------



## AudioBrewers (Nov 3, 2021)

We're so happy to unveil Axé!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 3, 2021)

Wow fantastic!


----------



## Ruffian Price (Nov 3, 2021)

Are all four immersive mixes B-format, set up to use 2 Kontakt outputs?

e: should have read further 😅 4-channel AmbiX. So... one track with RODE Soundfield or something and this can go straight to an Atmos bed. Need to check that out.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Nov 3, 2021)

Ruffian Price said:


> Are all four immersive mixes B-format, set up to use 2 Kontakt outputs?


You need to set Kontakt to a 4-channel output (done in 10 seconds) and then decode in your DAW. The reason why the decoding happens in the DAW is because if it happened it Kontakt, the third dimension would be lost, as you need 4 channels to be able to do full rotation.

The Stereo version works just like any other Kontakt Library (stereo output), the same applies for the Spot perspectives. For the Ambisonics, you just need to set you Kontakt to 4-channel output (or add a 4-channel aside from your typical stereo output) and then the DAW decodes - we've made available a lot of documentation (video tutorials, links, etc.) in our page, and of course, ANY question you might have, we're happy to assist!

Finally, you can compose using stereo and then swap the patch to Ambisonics when you'll the work the mix, this way you can later adjust the rotation of each ensemble!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 3, 2021)

Ah, nów I get the 5 circles in the trailer! This is going on the shopping list!


----------



## AudioBrewers (Nov 3, 2021)

Ruffian Price said:


> e: should have read further 😅 4-channel AmbiX. So... one track with RODE Soundfield or something and this can go straight to an Atmos bed. Need to check that out.


To expand your edit:

We used a couple of Ambix microphones AND prepared 4 different Immersive perspectives that help you listen to each part of the ensemble at different levels of surround. They can be in front of you, half-surrounding you, fully surrounding you or fully surrounding you with more presence.

So from there, you can use them as beds (decoding with SoundField or any decoder, soon ours -wink, wink) BUT you can also rotate them in the three-dimensional field (around you... in any axis) before decoding 

This is why we dont call them "mic position" but instead "mix perspectives", we create mixes in the studio that are ready to roll, it's not just what the mic grabbed! We just make sure that each perspective gives you the best result with minimal effort 

Same applies to the Stereo and Mono perspectives


----------



## catibi79 (Nov 3, 2021)

I compose a demo track for this wonderful library. Thanks, AudioBrewers for the opportunity to try de demo version.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 3, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> Send us an email to [email protected] and receive your free copy on launch day (Wednesday)!


Congrats on the release, and thank you again for the contest! I've been playing with Axé for a couple of hours, it sounds really great 

I'm generally wary of 'epic' libraries - like many here I often associate the term with overly processed, inflexible sounds - so I'm happy to report that this is very much the _organic_ side of 'epic', with a very natural sound (besides the sound design patches, of course). Great choice of ensemble sizes with all the included patches. The rolls and crescendos are awesome; the sustained mod wheel-dynamic rolls in particular are going to be helpful in various contexts from suspense to action. Looking forward to trying out the rhythm generator. Will post again when I've had a chance to more fully explore the library (and read up on Ambisonics, I'm just checking out the stereo version for now and I imagine the positional effects combined with the rolls are going to be something special!).

<3


----------



## AudioBrewers (Nov 4, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> Congrats on the release, and thank you again for the contest! I've been playing with Axé for a couple of hours, it sounds really great
> 
> I'm generally wary of 'epic' libraries - like many here I often associate the term with overly processed, inflexible sounds - so I'm happy to report that this is very much the _organic_ side of 'epic', with a very natural sound (besides the sound design patches, of course). Great choice of ensemble sizes with all the included patches. The rolls and crescendos are awesome; the sustained mod wheel-dynamic rolls in particular are going to be helpful in various contexts from suspense to action. Looking forward to trying out the rhythm generator. Will post again when I've had a chance to more fully explore the library (and read up on Ambisonics, I'm just checking out the stereo version for now and I imagine the positional effects combined with the rolls are going to be something special!).
> 
> <3


Thank you so much! We're so happy you're having fun with it! Do not hesitate to share with us your music - even if you want to keep it private, we love listening to what composers do with our libraries!

If you have a hiccup using any of its features, or setting your DAW to decode Ambisonics, make sure you send us an email! To me, it is a pleasure to see composers in awe when they can listen to what true panning can do to an ensemble! even if in stereo.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Nov 22, 2021)

We've released an update 1.1 for 'Axé' for which we've created:

- DFD versions of all the patches (thanks @Cory Pelizzari for the feedback!)
- A new "All Epic Core" patch that gathers the most aggressive hits from each drum in one patch.
- 10 New Rhythms (for All Epic Core patches)
- Some bug fixes here and there

To update, simply open Pulse Downloader and boom!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 22, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> @Geoff Moore Congrats!
> 
> 
> Look at that, next week is already this week!


Reminds of George Carlin ........ ~~ ........ _few minutes ago, was back there _ now I'm out here !_ (rip)


----------

